# Bring More Wax Show n' Shine Manchester,CT USA 7/11/10!



## RogerCVC (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi All!

We can still get you into the BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter's Bring More Wax Show n' Shine at Wickham Park in Manchester, CT.

Follow link for details on Bring More Wax-ALL BMWs welcome to participate!

This event is presented by the BMW CCA Connecticut Valley Chapter, and sponsored by Detailbest.com and BavAutoCheck.com.

If you have a BMW entered in the Show n' Shine, you have a chance to win a FREE Zymol Creme or Carbon Smart Kit worth $133.

FREE BMW diagnostic checks available just for the asking.

Please stay for lunch afterwords, with burgers, hot dogs, and beverages provided by BavAutoCheck.

This BMW CCA Event is and easy drive from the Springfield/Hartford, Boston, CT Shoreline, and NYC/NJ metro areas.

See you there!

Best regards,:detailer:

Roger the BMW CCA CVC Trophy Coordinator


----------

